# New Puppy Name?



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

My wife and i are getting a new GSD puppy in November. We have been trying to think of some names we like for this little guy. So what names do you like?


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the votes so for


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I liked Stryker, Scout, and Oakley. I voted for Scout - if you pup likes nose work and finding things, it would fit, it is also easy to say, short, and won't get mixed up with commands or releases - I use Okay for release, so Oakley won't work for me.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Aug 25, 2013)

I think zeus is a great GSD name but I like anything greek mythology. You have to see his personality and how he acts. My last lab wasnt names for a week because she wouldnt show us who she really was. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Stryker the best  I really like Oakley but I agree with Mary Beth and I think it would be too close to OK for me.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mary Beth said:


> I use Okay for release, so Oakley won't work for me.


Good point!! I use okay as a release also.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

i voted for Stryker as its close to Ryker


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

koda00 said:


> i voted for Stryker as its close to Ryker


Ryker is pretty cool! But I don't want to steal your thunder.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i like spartan.


----------



## Irish Kathy (Feb 17, 2013)

I like Scout. It's the nickname of the girl in To Kill a Mockingbird.
:halogsd:


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> i like spartan.


"i am sparta!!!" lol


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I have an Athena so naturally I went with Achilles...


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I wish I had thought to do one of these polls when naming my little girl. It was literally the hardest time I have ever had naming a dog. Everyone in my family was giving too much input and opinions. I like Stryker as well but I voted for Scout as it was one of the names I pondered on for my girl. Even better name for a boy. I'm a weird one I like to name my girl dogs more guy names lol I have one girl named Stewart. My GSD finally got named Sable though.


----------

